# Mom's Quilt Rack



## toddj99 (Jan 1, 2008)

Told Mom that I was going to make a quilt rack for a neighbor just because they've always been good neighbors. She told me "Make Two".
It's oak with walnut accent. I'm not crazy about buttons but I had to design it to be broken down, mailed then reassembled on the other end.
It was dyed, then two coats of an oil mix then 3 coats of GF satin.


----------



## jdixon (Nov 21, 2007)

Todd, that is really nice. I'll bet you've made two sets of folks very happy! Good on you for doing something nice for your neighbor just because!

John


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

That's nice. Nice color to. You did goood


----------



## mikelantra25 (Sep 20, 2008)

I like the buttons, it looks real nice!


----------



## Terry Beeson (May 29, 2008)

I'm not big on buttons myself, but they work well there. Nice job. I'm planning one for my sister for Christmas and may "borrow" some ideas from this one...


----------



## toddj99 (Jan 1, 2008)

Terry Beeson said:


> I'm not big on buttons myself, but they work well there. Nice job. I'm planning one for my sister for Christmas and may "borrow" some ideas from this one...


borrow away!! 

thanks for the input everybody!!


----------



## red (Sep 30, 2008)

Todd, you made a very nice looking quilt rack. You've got some skill going there. Red


----------



## Ken Johnson (Nov 8, 2007)

Very nice work, Todd. The finish is beautiful.


----------

